# Ariens 30 Deluxe, 2200 Lumen/36 Watt Custom Light Install!



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Check out the You Tube video link below for my machine.[/U]






Specs:
2014 Ariens 30 Inch Deluxe
Sound-Off 36 Watt/2200 Lumen Flood Light
Sho-Me 14-Head LED Light Bar
SVP 4-Inch Round 18-Watt LED Side Light
SVP 6-Inch Oval LED Lights
120 Volt Waterproof Switchs, Box and Plastic Pipe Loom.

I welcome your comments. Thanks to the forum for all the help with Power issues, etc. 

Thanks...


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Wait. At the three minute mark, did you really say "I didn't go too crazy with it?


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

O-v-e-r--k-i-l-l


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

WOW! I bet they'll be able to see you from the Int'l Space Station :smiley-shocked029:

Welcome aboard, LED Man!!


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

dbert said:


> Wait. At the three minute mark, did you really say "I didn't go too crazy with it?


For Me, that's mild. I do mostly covert installations on Gov./Fed. Vehicles. And everything I have has lights. Thanks! Glad you like it.


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

uberT said:


> WOW! I bet they'll be able to see you from the Int'l Space Station :smiley-shocked029:
> 
> Welcome aboard, LED Man!!


Thanks Ubert! I am very happy with it. It took a long time, but was also a fun little project. I realize most people are not going to take that much time or money, but maybe pick up something from what I did.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Way over the top!

Question, does the alternator put out enough to keep up with the electrical load?


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Scrappy, thanks for the question. Like I told uberT, this was more of a fun project/demo for me. I love LED lighting and installations of them.

From the motor, I have a 7.5-Amp fuse before Rectifier, and a 5-Amp after. Everything you see runs around 4.2 Amps, per my meter. Its hard to believe. In case your wondering it pulls around 45 Watts.

Thanks! Any other questions let me know. It shows how much you can really run of the Ariens.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

do ya need it.....nope !! do ya want it....OHHH YEAH!!!! LOL nice work !!!


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Nwcove, definately do not need it but I am not working in the dark either anymore . I actually did the Floodlight last year, but added the LEDs this summer. Thanks to all the members for the posts on the power issues, etc. I would have never figured out the rect. if not.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Something you'd seenon a volunteer firefighters "rig"


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, if it was volley rig it would be Red/Blue . I can say that cause I was one.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

too funny but an excellent installation


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Looks great! You should have no trouble in traffic.
Sid


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks NJHonda. It did come out nice I think.


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Thanks Sid! Yeah, it might cause an accident from the stares I get haha.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Very impressive light set-up and installation, you're very good at what you do.


----------



## montclair2525 (Sep 26, 2015)

Whoa, Dude. Very impressive. You really raised the bar. k:


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you Cardo. I take a lot of pride in my work.


----------



## LED Man NY (Dec 12, 2014)

Montclair2525, thanks for the compliment. Glad you like it.


----------

